# YouTube -- app or website?



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you guys/gals that use YouTube a lot just go to the website directly, or use an app to download videos on to the Fire, or both?

I've not been much of a  YouTube video watcher, but as a jane-come-lately I've gotten hooked on a bunch of music videos for a few artists that I've added to my favorites, and I want to be able to watch them on my Fire occasionally, and maybe have a few on there for watching offline.  I'm thinking an app would be needed for the latter option, but wonder if it's better to watch them online through an app or just on the website.

So what do y'all do?  What app do y'all use, if any?  The ones on Amazon have mixed reviews, so inquiring minds wanna know...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Steph - I've been using these 2 apps for the Fire:
This is a downloader:
and
This is a player:

They tie into my YouTube account & all my saved videos show up in the list for the Player.
I've downloaded 4-5 videos to the Fire because I like them so much & enjoy playing them regularly.


----------



## We Love Kindle (Feb 15, 2012)

App!!!


----------



## kklawiter (Jan 23, 2012)

I always just used the website, but I'm not a big youtube viewer. My husband on the other hand, got sick of the site, and downloaded Tubemate..he watches YouTube videos on it all the time.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Carol and kklawiter, I'll give those a whirl!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

App.

Flash in a browser is nice, but slow.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

kklawiter said:


> I always just used the website, but I'm not a big youtube viewer. My husband on the other hand, got sick of the site, and downloaded Tubemate..he watches YouTube videos on it all the time.


Giving this one a try. So far works fine. It included my youtube sign in and subscriptions.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------

